# Halloween Wedding gift card box.



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello all!

As some of you already know, I am getting married this Halloween. With that said, I've been pretty busy making stuff for the reception. A friend of mine suggested I share some of my ideas here, so here goes.

My fiance' pointed out that we couldn't have a white, frilly, lacey box to put our cards in, so I gave it some thought and came up with... a cauldron!









Cauldron purchased at Party City for about $12.









I also grabbed a couple packs on glow in the dark hi-bounce balls. (They'll come into play later)

The whole thing gets capped off with a piece of wallboard that had been sitting around for a few months. (I knew it would come in handy someday)









I cut it out just shy of the cauldron's diameter and slid it in under the rim with some persuading. A drill and jigsaw were employed to make the letter slot.

More to come.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Love it..but the white pointy stuff doesn't "go" at all. Maybe some beef netting or creepy cloth instead?


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

It's already been off of the cauldron! I have the creepy cloth all ready to take its place. I was going to go over that in the next installment.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You are so good to take that off! NO CUTESIE stuff!! LOL. a Halloween wedding would have been SO MUCH fun! I chose boring ol' JUNE. What was I thinkin!?? Have fun at your wedding!
You or your fiance HAVE to go to this blog and see what stuff this chick has made for her Halloween wedding. She is crazy anal retentive (in a GOOD way!) and has some great ideas.The more I look around her site, the more amazed I am. Check it out: http://creepycupcakes.blogspot.com/


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

I kinda like the "cutesie stuff".  It's a wedding, after all. Full of luhv and snuggles and smooches and giggles!

... when you dive for the garter belt, you should have a severed hand hidden under her chair. Pull the hand out gripping the garter.


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, it looks more cheap and crappy than it does cutesie. After giving it more thought, I came up with a second idea. (Lucky I hadn't attached the creepy cloth yet) I may replace the cheesie material with purple shiffon that we'll be using in other aspects of the wedding. Or, I could combine the shiffon with the creepy cloth. Just another thing for me to ponder.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Why not go the "Martha" route and put the cards inside a big carved Funkin-pumpkin? It would be cool if you could carve your photos onto it, or both of your initials for a monogram...don't carve out a top, just a slit (for security).


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Look here:
http://creepycupcakes.blogspot.com/2008/10/18-days-until-halloween-bride-bag-test.html

I'm not diggin' the bag, but I like that you can upload a free pattern & then modify it.

IDEA: At my wedding reception, I knew that my friends might be bringing some less-than-savory characters as their guests, so I really didn't want to have a box or container of cards with $$ and checks in it sitting on a table for someone to walk off with. I carried a bag with the cards on my arm.It was one less thing for me to worry about....


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Well, the cauldron is better than 80% done, so I'm sticking with it. It's big enough and secure enough (not to mention out in the open) that no one should be able to tamper with it, not that I expect anyone to.


----------



## spookygirlfriend (Oct 8, 2009)

*I REALLY like it.*

Is your wedding going to be a halloween wedding, or just spooky themed? The cauldron is an adorable idea and I hope you dont mind if I snag it myself. A thought about replacing the "cutesy triangles" if you haven't already found the perfect cloth-- look at some of the pics on http://www.gatheringguide.com/ec/party_favors_decorations.html and get some ideas. That's where I go when I need help. Whatever you do, post more pics when you're further along! I am loving it.


----------

